

WarGames: A Look Back at the Film That Turned Geeks and Phreaks Into Stars - atestu
http://www.wired.com/entertainment/hollywood/magazine/16-08/ff_wargames

======
zmonkeyz
I remember my mom brought home an Atari 800XL. This was after Wargames was
released and my brother and I used to play on it all the time. He did
something where a bunch of garbage characters were printed on the screen while
I was playing and said "oooo you broke into the pentagon!" I immediately
thought of wargames which scared the hell out of me and unplugged the
computer. Good times. :)

------
jazzychad
I owe my programming career to this movie. I saw it when I was young, right
after I had started learning BASIC, and immediately decided I wanted to learn
everything I could about telephony, networks, and AI.

------
adrianwaj
The whole film is here: <http://www.youtube.com/user/andiback#g/u> select
"date added" and start at the bottom. Great film.

Nerd scene is funny: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNiiBrEHBWA>

~~~
elblanco
The nerd scene is pretty much all of high school for me.

------
yesbabyyes
We didn't have a VCR when I grew up, I got my first when I got my own
apartment when I was about 20 (in 1998). My mother was a teacher at an adult
school, teaching maths and computers. They had WarGames on VHS and they also
had something called a MovieBox in Sweden, a VCR made for carrying which video
rental stores also used to rent out.

So WarGames was the only movie I watched on VHS. It's just called video in
Sweden. Watching video. And I watched WarGames again and again. Every day my
mother brought home that MovieBox and WarGames, it was the best day ever.

I owe my life and worldview to this masterpiece.

------
zandorg
2 things:

+Hypertext guru Ted Nelson's brother Ralph took all the on-set publicity
photos for Wargames

+On the DVD box cover is a photo of Matthew & Ally - unfortunately it's clear
that though the reflection is them, they're not the non-reflected selves -
it's body doubles.

------
whyleyc
Full article here:

[http://www.wired.com/print/entertainment/hollywood/magazine/...](http://www.wired.com/print/entertainment/hollywood/magazine/16-08/ff_wargames)

------
shrikant
The movie was made even awesomer (a real word) by the absolute turd of a
sequel that was WarGames: The Dead Code.

On second thoughts: what sequel? I do not know of its existence.

------
sabat
That was a fun movie. I was a teenager, a hacker, and was blown away to see my
secret society hit the big screen. A friend of mine actually had an Imsai 8080
(David Lightman's computer), so I recognized it immediately. One thing that
bothers me in this article: Ally Sheedy's eye-rolling at us in that sidebar.
Listen, Ally, no one even knows your name anymore -- and we hackers rule the
world. Bite me.

~~~
yesbabyyes
One more thing that I found strange:

"Parkes: If there's something naive about the movie, it's that we didn't
anticipate the power of hackers. For the handful of people who ended up doing
things like unleashing viruses, well, most of those guys got arrested and then
worked for the computer security business. So I guess it's all worked out."

What does he actually mean? The first sentence, I get. But the thing about
virus writers not being a problem, and a handful of people writing viruses...
In which world does this guy live?

~~~
sp332
"Crunchman" Draper, most if not all of the old L0pht crew, Condor, Woz, Dark
Dante, etc.

~~~
yesbabyyes
Did Draper and Woz write viruses?

Anyway, that's not what I meant. He seems to suggest that nobody writes
viruses anymore, while I seem them running rampant.

